
Trends.vc – Helping founders and investors discover new markets and ideas - rosiesherry
https://join.trends.vc/
======
gczh
I'm a pro subscriber myself. Highly recommend giving this a look. It's the
best damn report out there on upcoming trends, put together every week through
dozens of hours of sweat and toil and love.

